# iPhone/iPad app



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Now that we have the new software and the IOS app is imminent can someone please tell me what I will need to get this working (other than an iDevice of course). In particular do I need to connect my Tivo to my network with Cat 5.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

cat5, homeplugs or a wifi bridge. Whatever works best in your situation.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> cat5, homeplugs or a wifi bridge. Whatever works best in your situation.


So, as I thought, I do need to use ethernet. As it happens I think I have a spare Cat 5 cable near the Tivo box.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Although I'm a confident PC user, it's rapidly becoming clear that when it comes to networks, wi-fi bridges, homeplugs etc. I know absolutely nothing. I bought a wireless router several years ago, when I first bought an ipod touch, and needed internet access throughout my house. Since then it has worked, and I haven't needed to change things. 

Surely the majority of people do not have their computer right next to, or even in the same room as their television? So it seems inexplicible to me that the forthcoming Tivo app for the iPad would require the router to be physically connected to the TIVO by ethernet cable. I thought the whole point of a wireless router was that it connected... wirelessly. So presumably the reason that this won't allow the TIVO app, or the Peanut app. to work is that my computer and the TIVO aren't on the same network?

Could someone explain what exactly a Wifi bridge is, and what would it entail to use this to get the app. to work. Does it require a whole load of setup, or do you just plug it in, and it seeks out and connected to your existing network?

And similarly what would have to buy to go the "homeplug" route, and again how simple/complicated would it be to set this up to get the app. to work? Do you need to plus an ethernet cable between the homeplug and the TIVO, for instance?

Above all I just cannot see how the vast majority of people, who unlike some people on these boards aren't electrical engineers or computer/network specialists, are even going to be able to use the app.

Any answers, simply explained, gratefully accepted!


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

John McE said:


> Although I'm a confident PC user, it's rapidly becoming clear that when it comes to networks, wi-fi bridges, homeplugs etc. I know absolutely nothing. I bought a wireless router several years ago, when I first bought an ipod touch, and needed internet access throughout my house. Since then it has worked, and I haven't needed to change things.
> 
> Surely the majority of people do not have their computer right next to, or even in the same room as their television? So it seems inexplicible to me that the forthcoming Tivo app for the iPad would require the router to be physically connected to the TIVO by ethernet cable. I thought the whole point of a wireless router was that it connected... wirelessly. So presumably the reason that this won't allow the TIVO app, or the Peanut app. to work is that my computer and the TIVO aren't on the same network?
> 
> ...


I think the main point is that the Tivo doesn't have any wireless capability. That's what I was getting at with my original post.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Brilliant, now working (nicked the Cat 5 from my Apple TV which has Wifi). Got the Peanut Plus app working nicely. This solves a problem I've had since the digital switch off for a TV in the kitchen which has a UHF feed from my Tivo but no way of changing channel. Good job I've got an old 3GS still kicking around.
My only niggle is that the Peanut app is obviously the American version and doesn't match the Virgin remote. I guess I will have to wait for the proper Virgin app for that.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

John McE said:


> Surely the majority of people do not have their computer right next to, or even in the same room as their television? So it seems inexplicible to me that the forthcoming Tivo app for the iPad would require the router to be physically connected to the TIVO by ethernet cable. I thought the whole point of a wireless router was that it connected... wirelessly. So presumably the reason that this won't allow the TIVO app, or the Peanut app. to work is that my computer and the TIVO aren't on the same network?


I think it's becoming more common to have ethernet connectivity near the TV, I now have four devices in my TV unit that require a connection (or at least, offer improved functionality with one), Blu-Ray player, Amplifier, X-Box and TiVo!

So I have my internet connection come in by the TV unit and the router there, then one cable from the router to an ethernet switch in the TV unit, which gives the ethernet connectivity for the various devices in there, then another cable from the router goes up through the ceiling to another switch which has my PCs connected to it! Wireless is just used for portable devices.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

John McE said:


> Could someone explain what exactly a Wifi bridge is, and what would it entail to use this to get the app. to work. Does it require a whole load of setup, or do you just plug it in, and it seeks out and connected to your existing network?
> 
> And similarly what would have to buy to go the "homeplug" route, and again how simple/complicated would it be to set this up to get the app. to work? Do you need to plus an ethernet cable between the homeplug and the TIVO, for instance?


A wifi bridge allows you to connect devices to your wireless network that have ethernet networking capability, but no built-in wireless themselves (e.g. TiVo). Typically you put one in if these devices are too far away from your router's ethernet ports.

They are NOT trivially easy to set up, unfortunately. But a bit of Googling and asking on the forums will help you set one up.

http://lifehacker.com/368094/wire-your-living-room-over-wi+fi-with-a-bridge

Homeplugs are simpler to install, and generally the instructions are straightforward. You plug one into a mains socket near your current router and connect it via Cat5, anfd the other you put in a mains socket near your TiVo, again connecting it to the TiVo via a Cat5 cable. Depending on the model, they may have 1 or more ethernet ports to attach devices to them.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks browellm, I finally understand what I need to do. Still not sure I want to go to yet more expense just to get the iPad app. working though, but I may give way and go one of those routes.

I still think this will be beyond the vast majority of TIVO users though. Perhaps Virgin will send us a complete set of instructions or at least a link to a page with them on.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

John McE said:


> Thanks browellm, I finally understand what I need to do. Still not sure I want to go to yet more expense just to get the iPad app. working though, but I may give way and go one of those routes.
> 
> I still think this will be beyond the vast majority of TIVO users though. Perhaps Virgin will send us a complete set of instructions or at least a link to a page with them on.


Homeplugs will VM's suggestion to most users. When BT Vision was launched, BT shipped a pair with every box!


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

Over at the VM forum, Mark Wilkin Forum Manager posted the following a little earlier today. I do hope he is talking about a different iOS app but I fear not:

Hi we know you're already talking about the TiVo Buddy app but it's still a work in progress and we've got many more additional features we want to add before we launch it next year. We'll post more information on TiVo buddy here on the forum when we have it.

Thanks

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/iOS-app/td-p/873291


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

Shame ... A lot of us looking forward to this


----------



## richard_hamblen (Nov 7, 2002)

tdenson said:


> Now that we have the new software and the IOS app is imminent can someone please tell me what I will need to get this working (other than an iDevice of course). In particular do I need to connect my Tivo to my network with Cat 5.


simple answer as stated is that the tivo needs to be connected to your home lan.

For some people this task will be easy, but as people have commented, some people are not IT literate and familiar with LANs; IP addresses etc.

At the moment, VM haven't said any official comment on this topic however NickO on the tivo support forum had asked people for some feedback on connecting tivo to the lan. When I quizzed him on this, the reason was because he is preparing for the release of the app and wanted to see if there were any options not thought of. I interpret this as meaning they are writing some guidance notes for people as well as testing the app in different situations.

I think when the Tivo app is available, there will be a lot of information that follows to help people connect to their lans. Right now, there isn't anything official because the app isn't out there.

For those who want to know a little more about wans/lans and wireless, visit smallnetbuilder.com where there are basics on wireless and wan/lan

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/lanwan-basics
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-basics

these will help you understand how to do some stuff.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

knowing little about this.....

when i bought my xbox 360 i bought a little wireless doohicky that bolted on the back, had a little aerial and (i think) pluged in a usb socket. kaching one wireless xbox connected to my network

why isnt it this simple for the tivo?


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

It can be done with Tivo. You can use a wireless bridge to make it wifi - however it does need setting up which is not that easy for non-IT literate people.

Don't forget that the xbox wifi dongle is specifically for the xbox making it far easier to setup.


----------

